# ATV Trails?



## stub08 (May 22, 2008)

I just recently bought a four wheeler and was wondering where some good trails were? I love the mud, but don't have a snorkel yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## jettman96 (May 22, 2008)

you can check out Rocky Creek

http://www.rockycreekatv.com/

They are in Culloden, GA


----------



## TATORNUTZ (May 23, 2008)

jettman96 said:


> you can check out Rocky Creek
> 
> http://www.rockycreekatv.com/
> 
> They are in Culloden, GA


 Yeah they are ok but go ahead and plan on a snorkel if you like the mud.Watch the "mud puddles" at rocky creek,they're are very very rutted and usually deeper than a stock bike can handle.It would be a ride from macon but broad river is east of athens and has probably the best combination of trails in GA.Check out www.atvpathfinder.net or com can't remember,they've got almost every park/trail system listed in ga and the rest of the country.


----------



## stub08 (May 23, 2008)

i sure appreciate the info


----------



## red dirt (May 23, 2008)

stub, do a search on "you tube" for Rocky Creek Atv Trail,  there are some awesome videos.


----------



## stub08 (May 23, 2008)

thx im going tommorrow


----------



## cook (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.atvtrails.org/Kentuck.html

pack up some drinks and food and head out here
camping to
$5.00 a day motorcycle or atv
lots of trails is a blast

its towards oxford,alabama, nice ride but well worth it


----------



## ga logger (Jun 9, 2008)

stub08 said:


> I just recently bought a four wheeler and was wondering where some good trails were? I love the mud, but don't have a snorkel yet. Any suggestions?


they just got one started here in jones co off of altman road i think its $20 to ride its out on altman farms


----------



## redkelly (Jun 10, 2008)

I may go to hawkinville this weekend..Big creek trail ride...they have a short trail that goes to a swampy creek bottom...nothing but mud holes after that...nice ride when its real hot...make sure you go w/ someone or have a winch..your gonna get stuck....if not just hook up with a group in the parking area and tag along


----------



## Southwoods (Jun 13, 2008)

*Trails*

If you are looking for some places that have a good mixture of everything and if you have some time and buds to go with, this is the place to ride. Just outside of Knoxville. Stay in Windrock Campground, great folks and clean place. 

Coal Creek OHV - 72,000 acres of land
http://www.coalcreekohv.com/

Another one that is a little further out and more expensive in terms of preparation are the Hatfield-McCoy Trails in WV. This one is for the more serious riders with ability to carry gear for overnight trips. Planning a trip there next year.

http://www.trailsheaven.com/


----------



## stub08 (Jul 9, 2008)

trying the one off altman rd. this weekend, a guy I work with lives across the street from it. and knows the place real well, has been wanting me to come out there


----------



## redkelly (Jul 10, 2008)

let us know what you think of Altman rd trails


----------



## stub08 (Jul 14, 2008)

it was ok. we made the best of it, and had a good time. it needs to be longer. the trails are only 7 miles or something like that, so you can finish the trail fairly quickly. there wasnt a lot of mud, but the one mud pit that was there was really fun. it was that slopy mud, not just clay water. there was a pnd there that was dried up and tre lady that owns it said that the pond is fun when it rains there. she said it hadnt rained in a couple of weeks besides like an hour one day, but i dont know. if your close i would try it but if your gonna have to make a ride i would just shoot for rocky creek atv.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 14, 2008)

Southwoods said:


> If you are looking for some places that have a good mixture of everything and if you have some time and buds to go with, this is the place to ride. Just outside of Knoxville. Stay in Windrock Campground, great folks and clean place.
> 
> Coal Creek OHV - 72,000 acres of land
> http://www.coalcreekohv.com/
> ...



Southwoods hit the nail on the head about Coal Creek.Awesome place to ride


----------



## Mel (Jul 16, 2008)

This site lists some good trails, too.

http://georgiaoffroad.com/


----------



## Reelcool (Jul 17, 2008)

creek bottom atv

Doles Ga they have big rides some with over 3000 to 5000 people


----------



## jon c anderson (Jul 29, 2008)

any places down so. ga ? 


i know of an mx track to ride @ cost 15.00 per rider its located in chaserville ga. his name is chip joiner


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 1, 2008)

paradise farms atv park [ new place in talbotton ] . anybody know of any drag strips that allow atvs ?


----------



## jon c anderson (Aug 2, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> paradise farms atv park [ new place in talbotton ] . anybody know of any drag strips that allow atvs ?




south georgia motorsports park had 2 bad banshies @ the last havoc series (  http://www.racesgmp.com/  ) if you have not been to this track you need to go , new owners are stand up right on ! manager keeps track well preped !


----------



## jon c anderson (Aug 2, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> paradise farms atv park [ new place in talbotton ] . anybody know of any drag strips that allow atvs ?




south georgia motorsports park had 2 bad banshies @ the last havoc series (  http://www.racesgmp.com/  ) if you have not been to this track you need to go , new owners are JAM UP ! manager keeps track well preped !


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7CQOLY56nIs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7CQOLY56nIs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 31, 2008)

thanx .......


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 1, 2008)

just find a piece of property thats not yours and have at it, that seems to be the trend where im at. why by an atv if you dont first have a place to go?


----------



## Armywife (Sep 14, 2008)

discounthunter said:


> just find a piece of property thats not yours and have at it, that seems to be the trend where im at. why by an atv if you dont first have a place to go?




Mind if I ask where you go riding in hinesville?!? We live in hinesville, and have gotten stopped by the police for riding on dirt roads, ect...


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Oct 22, 2008)

Armywife said:


> Mind if I ask where you go riding in hinesville?!? We live in hinesville, and have gotten stopped by the police for riding on dirt roads, ect...



There is an Atv park in Jesup.... H & H ...They have trails and  a drag strip.  Once you cross the Altamaha, turn right on Rayonier road at the light in front of the paper mill.  Stay on this road untill you run into HWY 169.  Turn right on 169 go a short distance and turn right again. You should see signs and it will be on the left hand side of  the road. The park is built on the old County land fill.


----------



## BigO (Aug 17, 2009)

Check out rockycomforttrails.com, grand opening of round mudbog event the 22nd, located near wrens ga


----------



## jordan004 (Aug 17, 2009)

www.durhamtown.com

You don't want to miss this place!


----------



## Rays123 (Sep 8, 2009)

jordan004 said:


> www.durhamtown.com
> 
> You don't want to miss this place!



i hated durhamtown about 4 million people who drive like maniacs and it seems like theres always someone getting hurt. i do some dumb stuff on mine but some of the people there have no consideration towards others. may have just been that weekend or something but i doubt ill ever go back


----------



## weewee09 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Ride in south ga the 26*

There is going to be a mud bog in lyons, ga sept 26th from 8 am to 9 pm, coolers welcome, no glass! $15 per person, hope yall will come!


----------



## BigO (Sep 28, 2009)

There is going to be a bikini mud bog @ rockycomforttrails.com, $500 guaranteed, oct 17th


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2009)

jettman96 said:


> you can check out Rocky Creek
> 
> http://www.rockycreekatv.com/
> 
> They are in Culloden, GA





BigO said:


> There is going to be a bikini mud bog @ rockycomforttrails.com, $500 guaranteed, oct 17th



I'll be there!!  Only 15 minutes from my house!!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Oct 6, 2009)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Southwoods hit the nail on the head about Coal Creek.Awesome place to ride



yes it is an AWESOME place to ride. Everyting from gravel roads to gnarly hills and everything in b/t including mud. You can ride 70 miles up there in a day if you wanted to. We go up there atleast once a year if not twice. A very fun trip with campground right next to the park so you can ride the quad from the campground to the trails. Kinda $$$ to ride, but there is no where else like that around here and it is worth it to go play for a few days. Was gonna go in Nov but the house popped up and is going to take priority over riding.


----------



## shiny 308 (Oct 14, 2009)

southwoods is right coal creek is THE place to go,, if you dont mind the drive, ive even been to the hatfieldmccoy trails in west virginia and would much rather go to coal creek aka windrock.


----------

